# WoW MY Bird Just Flew 77.54MPH



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just got home from the club after finding out I won the race. It took my bird 3 hours 13 minutes and 53 seconds to fly 250.563 miles. Which works out to be 2274.396ypm or 77.54mph. I already had the top speed in my club with my 2121 speed 300 mile race a few years ago. But now I got the top speed even higher with this 2274ypm race. I know it was gonna be a fast one but I never thought it would beat my 2121 speed my bird put up a few years ago. I thought I was gonna lose it becasue my bird flew around for atleast 2 mins b4 she landed but I guess I'm lucky she was far enough ahead to waste that time and still win.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Congratulations, that is moving right along!!!!


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Was it a bird you would consider one of your best or was this a bit out of line for that particular pigeon?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Must of had one hell of a tail wind! Congrats!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Do you remember what medications you had given this bird?? MUST have had some type "Drugs" ????
I'd use them again.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

She's one of my better old birds. I've clocked her first to my loft a few times but she never won a race b4. But her mother is a bird who was 2nd in a 150 mile normal speed race. And she was the guy who was flying her first bird home in 7 out of 10 race until I bought her at an auction for the Great South Bay Classic. She was auctioned off because she came in 14th and the top 20 birds in that race are auctioned off.  I bought her because she was really consistent and thats what I'm looking for not just a one hit wonder. 

The bird that won today her half brother(same mother) came in 3rd for me in a 1400ypm 150 mile race in young birds last year. He missed out on the win by less then 10 seconds. So the bird has it in her blood. But like I said in the other thread about the birds that win fast races have just as good as good if not better homing ability as the ones who wins the hard/smash races. To win the fast races the bird needs the ability to fly that fast the guy who wins alot of the races around here can't do anything in these fast races but I win most of them because I have birds made for them.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

sky tx said:


> Do you remember what medications you had given this bird?? MUST have had some type "Drugs" ????
> I'd use them again.


Yeah the drugs I use are whole corn and turkey pellets and a few training tosses. Thats all these old birds have gotten from me this year. I'm not really focused on them I'm more worried about my young birds thats where I do my damage. But I'm the club president and I do the computer work so I gotta be there anyway so I might as well race the old bird races.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Must of had one hell of a tail wind! Congrats!


Yeah sure was they had 20 to 30mph tail winds most of the way and the winds got even heavier about an hour after the winning bird came home. Now we have gusts up to 50mph.

Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wingsonfire said:


> Congratulations, that is moving right along!!!!


Yeah she sure was moving right along. 

Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> She's one of my better old birds. I've clocked her first to my loft a few times but she never won a race b4. But her mother is a bird who was 2nd in a 150 mile normal speed race. And she was the guy who was flying her first bird home in 7 out of 10 race until I bought her at an auction for the Great South Bay Classic. She was auctioned off because she came in 14th and the top 20 birds in that race are auctioned off. I bought her because she was really consistent and thats what I'm looking for not just a one hit wonder.
> 
> The bird that won today her half brother(same mother) came in 3rd for me in a 1400ypm 150 mile race in young birds last year. He missed out on the win by less then 10 seconds. So the bird has it in her blood. But like I said in the other thread about the birds that win fast races have just as good as good if not better homing ability as the ones who wins the hard/smash races. *To win the fast races the bird needs the ability to fly that fast the guy who wins alot of the races around here can't do anything in these fast races but I win most of them because I have birds made for them*.


I kind of got confused with the theory here, sorry. The guy that wins most of the races can't win the fast ones, but the birds that win the fast races have to have better homing ability? So the birds that are winning most of the races in the club/combine evidently don't have as good of a homing ability as the ones that won today? I'm sure thats not what you meant, but thats the way this reads. Personally, in the blow home races I have found that generally my first bird home was one that was usually in the middle of the pack for me and this was the first time they would score. A lot of the time they would be lost later in the season too. Of course everyone's birds are different, maybe I just have a bunch of mudders as I call them.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I didn't say "better" homing ability I said as good if "not better". And the reason I say if not better is because to win these fast races the birds have to pick out their line quickly because if they don't they'll be way off the pace.The spot you have highlighted says "To win the fast races the bird needs the ability to fly that fast the guy who wins alot of the races around here can't do anything in these fast races but I win most of them because I have birds made for them." It doesn't say anything about his birds homing ability it says his birds can't fly as fast as mine.

You also say "Personally, in the blow home races I have found that generally my first bird home was one that was usually in the middle of the pack for me and this was the first time they would score." I would say atleast the bird scored for you. And you must have had thought the birds had some potential or why else would you still put it in a race? Another question how many birds actually win more then one race? Does it matter if it was a fast or slow race it's still a winner it beat all the birds that day. A win is a win no matter what kinda race it is. But I know of some ppl on here and in my club who think that a bird who wins a fast race isn't as good as the one who wins the normal race. But the guys in my club who say they aren't real races are the guys who don't have birds who clock in these types of race. But like I said a win is a win no matter what kinda race it is.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I just got home from the club after finding out I won the race. It took my bird 3 hours 13 minutes and 53 seconds to fly 250.563 miles. Which works out to be 2274.396ypm or 77.54mph..


IF you fly IF that is a new speed record  see website here 

http://www.ifpigeon.com/IF/skytalk_2010/Speed_Records.pdf

IF you fly AU you missed the record.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

A_Smith said:


> IF you fly IF that is a new speed record  see website here
> 
> http://www.ifpigeon.com/IF/skytalk_2010/Speed_Records.pdf
> 
> IF you fly AU you missed the record.


Yeah I was looking at the IF site earlier because I've been looking for a race to get my name on there. In 2004 my bird shoulda had the IF speed record for the 300 to 350 category but I had a problem with my clock and it didn't pick her up and by the time I got it to scan I lost a few mins and the guy who beat me in that race beat me by only 30 seconds or so when I lost a few mins and he has the speed record when I should. But now I can actually get my record. LoL


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Well, again just from my personal experience my club doesn't have a shipping limit, so if the bird is physically healthy and in shape I will ship it to a race, thats the point of having racing pigeons, to race them. I'm not trying to argue with you just trying to follow your logic. So, if your birds are able to fly faster than the other guys, with equal homing ability why is he the one that wins the majority of the races? I most certainly do agree with you that a win is a win no matter what and now you have a record for it as well so certainly congrats and kudos go to you. My only point being is this, I prefer races which are calm. The reason is because in my combine we have a front of about 300 miles from east to west of lofts, now on a blow home race like this one loft will have a great advantage while for another loft it could very well end up being a cross or slight head wind and that bird will be hindered. Thats just the way the cooky crumbles I know that, just giving some reasons why I feel the way I do.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

But then, that is what makes the race. A bird fights winds, hawks, rain... and each other to get home before the next bird. Regardless of the day a win is a win. Congrads, enjoy your day for all your work in breeding, feeding, raising, training, and planning came to this day. Enjoy!!

Tony


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

If you click on the picture you should get a slidshow of the bird that won the race. When she was a lil baby I took a pic of her and her nestmate everyday until I moved them over.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Matt Bell said:


> Well, again just from my personal experience my club doesn't have a shipping limit, so if the bird is physically healthy and in shape I will ship it to a race, thats the point of having racing pigeons, to race them. I'm not trying to argue with you just trying to follow your logic. So, if your birds are able to fly faster than the other guys, with equal homing ability why is he the one that wins the majority of the races? I most certainly do agree with you that a win is a win no matter what and now you have a record for it as well so certainly congrats and kudos go to you. My only point being is this, I prefer races which are calm. The reason is because in my combine we have a front of about 300 miles from east to west of lofts, now on a blow home race like this one loft will have a great advantage while for another loft it could very well end up being a cross or slight head wind and that bird will be hindered. Thats just the way the cooky crumbles I know that, just giving some reasons why I feel the way I do.


I didn't say he won the majority of races I said alot meaning more then me but he doesn't win more then some other guys. But that guy who never does anything in the fast races he has a family and I guess his birds aren't built to fly at these speeds thats all I'm trying to say. In other words not all birds have the ability to fly at such high speeds. Plus he's a better handler then me he's been winning races since b4 I was born and maybe I finally cought up to him in my handeling skills becasue I've beat him 3 out of the 4 races so far this year. I like the real fast ones like today since I do good in them becasue I guess my main family of birds thrive in heavy tail winds and I like the calm one like you becasue in the calm ones everybody has a fair shot. I hate the head wind races even though I have some birds made for them and I still do pretty well in them I just don't like sitting in the yard all day waiting. LoL I would feel the same if my combine was like your's where the winds would make such a differnce. In my combine the lofts are about 100 miles from the short enders to the long enders me being in the middle. But the pread north to south isn't so much only about 18 miles at the widest becasue long island is only that wide. Today the winds really were in the favor for the guys up on the north shore when I'm down on the south shore of the island. So I really did get a good bird for where I lie compaired to other lofts. Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I just got home from the club after finding out I won the race. It took my bird 3 hours 13 minutes and 53 seconds to fly 250.563 miles. Which works out to be 2274.396ypm or 77.54mph. I already had the top speed in my club with my 2121 speed 300 mile race a few years ago. But now I got the top speed even higher with this 2274ypm race. I know it was gonna be a fast one but I never thought it would beat my 2121 speed my bird put up a few years ago. I thought I was gonna lose it becasue my bird flew around for atleast 2 mins b4 she landed but I guess I'm lucky she was far enough ahead to waste that time and still win.


Good for you !! Congradulations !


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You should be a pretty happy chap now  Congrats !!! Although I don't race pigeons I can pretty well guess how you feel when your pigeon wins and that too a record breaking win !!! Good luck


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

No doubt about it. A win is a win and congratulations are in order and given.

Today is the first old bird race of the year for me. I have high hopes as the winds are in my favor. Which is a rare occurence. Our first two race weeks were cancelled due to heavy rains, so we have gotten off to a late start on the season.

I expect to win today (Heck, I expect to win every race, but I rarely do), but not with anything approaching a speed record. Winds are blowing from WNW and the birds are flying from the south. Wind speeds are supposed to be around 35 miles and hour with gusts nearing 50.

Oh well. Enough about my race and hopes. Congratulations again on a record performance and a WIN.

I do find it "funny" that you won, given how you feed your old birds and really don't put a lot of effort into them, as you stated. Maybe I'm trying too hard with my methods.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

You won club. That is always good BUT did you take combine too? That will make you feel awsome. I think need to treat your winner to some P-Nuts.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Congratulations! Great accomplishment and super time.

Hugh


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> I do find it "funny" that you won, given how you feed your old birds and really don't put a lot of effort into them, as you stated. Maybe I'm trying too hard with my methods.


Yeah I know I really wasn't expecting to do anything this year in old birds. I think thats why I'm doing better. Last week I was 4th and this week I won. I think because I'm not trying so hard I'm doing better. Normally I would train them hard like the young birds. But since I aint so worried about the old birds I only take them on 2 ot 3 tosses a week. When in prior years I was taking them 2 or 3 tosses a day. I was probly burning them out with all the tosses.

Also I usually keep them in the flying coop but this year I decided I was giving the whole 32 foot flying coop to the young birds. So I moved the old birds to my tiplet and junk coop. It's a lil over crowded in there I have about 50 canadians 10 baldies 10 half breeds and a few ferals that moved in plus 10 late hatches from last year that weren't ready to race this year and the 13 old birds I'm racing. So I have 100 birds in the 10 by 12 section. I moved them over only a few weeks b4 the races started and I can't get them to clock in their new coop they all land on the old coop. So I put feed over the scanner pad on thier old coop and I clock them over there and they go in thier new coop when they feel like it.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

A_Smith said:


> You won club. That is always good BUT did you take combine too? That will make you feel awsome. I think need to treat your winner to some P-Nuts.


I'm not sure about the whole combine yet. But I've done it before and thats even better then just winning the club. Especially when you do it with 2 birds on the drop.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Good for you !! Congradulations !


Thanks


sreeshs said:


> You should be a pretty happy chap now  Congrats !!! Although I don't race pigeons I can pretty well guess how you feel when your pigeon wins and that too a record breaking win !!! Good luck


Yeah thats what it's all about getting that feeling you get when you win. And it still feels so nice winning even after all the wins I have.


Gnuretiree said:


> Congratulations! Great accomplishment and super time.
> Hugh


Thanks


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

What size is the pigeon?

Long narrow keel or is the pigeon small&Compact?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

BlackWing said:


> What size is the pigeon?
> 
> Long narrow keel or is the pigeon small&Compact?


She's my biggest hen out of the 8 on my old bird team but by no means is she big she's more on the medium size compaired to most hens. She's pretty muscular but she a nice handling bird.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's the best pic I was able to get of her today. I couldn't get her in good lighting. Also I couldn't see it just now when I took the pic but I noticed this morning that her tips seamed to be ruffled instead of smooth like they normally are. They looked like she had ruffles potato chips for tips. IDK if it had anything to do with the fact she flew so fast.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations! Excellent job! I'm curious what bloodline is your hen?


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I just got home from the club after finding out I won the race. It took my bird 3 hours 13 minutes and 53 seconds to fly 250.563 miles. Which works out to be 2274.396ypm or 77.54mph. I already had the top speed in my club with my 2121 speed 300 mile race a few years ago. But now I got the top speed even higher with this 2274ypm race. I know it was gonna be a fast one but I never thought it would beat my 2121 speed my bird put up a few years ago. I thought I was gonna lose it becasue my bird flew around for atleast 2 mins b4 she landed but I guess I'm lucky she was far enough ahead to waste that time and still win.


I may of missed this...so how fast was the wind pushing your pigeon? We had a 300 today with a 20-25 tailwind...my bird was 4 hrs 42 min...dont know about others times... but i have mine anywhere between 1800-1900 YPM.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

We had some good winds that day. We had to wait for a line of storms to go through b4 we could let the birds up and after the storms there was heavy winds. The winds were around 30mph with higher gusts. The birds actually out flew line of storms but luckly they kinda fell apart as they got to Long Island so the birds made it through them. The birds out flew the winds as well because when they got here it was calm but about a half hour after I clocked we got the the winds they were flying in most of the way and it was pretty nasty. 

Last week we had a 300 mile race with head winds and the hen I clocked in the fast race was my second bird home only a min and a half after my first bird and she wound up 14th in the club. So she did pretty good 2 weeks in a row in completly differant races. I'm thinking of giving her a rest this week becasue the race was pushed back because of weather until monday and next weeks race is on saturday because of Memorial day so she's gonna get one of these races off I just don't know which one yet.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

She did it again. She won another 250 mile race today by 7 and half mins thats even after losing a few mins because my dropper went up in the tree and she followed him up there. This time it was alot slower then the 2274ypm she made in her last win. This week she only made 1373ypm.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

How exciting! Sounds like a great bird!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*I must of missed this*



Pigeon0446 said:


> She did it again. She won another 250 mile race today by 7 and half mins thats even after losing a few mins because my dropper went up in the tree and she followed him up there. This time it was alot slower then the 2274ypm she made in her last win. This week she only made 1373ypm.


What bloodline did you say this hen is? and how did her nestmate do?


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> She did it again. She won another 250 mile race today by 7 and half mins thats even after losing a few mins because my dropper went up in the tree and she followed him up there. This time it was alot slower then the 2274ypm she made in her last win. This week she only made 1373ypm.


Awesome! so she had to work a little more for this one...either way I would take it. Good on ya man...let her know i said Congrats!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

jAxTecH said:


> What bloodline did you say this hen is? and how did her nestmate do?


I'm not sure what she is. 

Mother
I bought her mother in and auction for the top birds in my clubs Great South Bay Classic race. She was 13th in that race I didn't buy her becasue she was 13th it was becasue I seen her close to the top of race sheets atleast 5 times that season the best being 2nd once and she only got beat by a few seconds by another bird from the same loft. She also raised me a 3rd place bird that only lost by 10 seconds with another cock. 

Father
I don't know much about him either I bought him at the local pet shop for 5 bucks. He was in the cage of birds that were some guys culls I'm not sure who's they were. But he looked too good to leave in there so I tried him out.

I wasn't trying to pair them up they just happend to mate. The bird that won the 2 races and her nest mate were the first babies I raised out of either of them birds and the only 2 babies out of that pairing I broke them up after that breeding season because the 2 babiers out of them didn't do anything in young birds. And I felt the hen was too good for the cock. Knowing the hen was a good race bird and not knowing anything about him. I still have both of them and like I said the hen has raised me good ones with another cock. But the cock hasn't yet I'll try to pair him up with a good hen next year. And see what happens. 

I lost the nest mate in a race in the 2008 young bird season. They actually looked like twins I couldn't tell them apart without looking at the bands.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I'm not sure what she is.
> 
> Mother
> I bought her mother in and auction for the top birds in my clubs Great South Bay Classic race. She was 13th in that race I didn't buy her becasue she was 13th it was becasue I seen her close to the top of race sheets atleast 5 times that season the best being 2nd once and she only got beat by a few seconds by another bird from the same loft. She also raised me a 3rd place bird that only lost by 10 seconds with another cock.
> ...


No pedigree what a shame, you better send her to me


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the insight...I actually found out about this whole pigeon racing sport after buying 4 unbanded pigeons at my local feedstore. No one there could tell me anything about them except $10 ea..and no guarantee. What you see is what you get..Their a bunch of farmers with no interest in pigeons anyway and the old lady acted like I was doing her a favor getting them out of her chicken coop. Anyway I plan to breed them and see if they could actually be good birds. After this indulgence its strictly sink or swim only the best to the best. I was told by a veteran in this sport "You never loose your winner" and I intend the training basket to decide my breeders.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

awesome job there , hope you have a golden perch lined with a cusiony pad and a tiny hot tub for that bird lol good deal my man


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> awesome job there , hope you have a golden perch lined with a cusiony pad and a tiny hot tub for that bird lol good deal my man


I should build her a new section just for her. Right now she's living in my tipplet coop that is a lil over crowded. I desided I didn't want the old birds in my flying coop this year because last year they would bring home stuff from the races and my young birds would catch stuff from them and being I like young birds way better then old birds I gave my young birds my whole 32 foot flying coop. Plus I didn't really think much of my lil old bird team of 14 birds, so I threw them in my coop where I keep all my misfits and half breeds. I couldn't even teach them to trap in the new coop so I put food and water in the bucks of their old coop and they would land there go in get scanned then have to come back out because I had it blocked off so they couldn't get all the way in. Then they would eventually go into the coop I was keeping them in. There isn't any nest boxes just box perches in there and the bird that won had a nest in the middle of the floor that her and another hen and 2 cocks would take turns sitting on the 2 eggs. Idk I feel like I did everything wrong with my old bird team this year and they did better then I ever have in old birds.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was in a picture taking mood b4 when I went out to take pics of my red and black pairing and there babies for antoher thread and I took a few pics of my 2 time winner messing around with her mate.


----------

